# Shop Fox H0625 oscillating drill press



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I purchased this little drill press about 3 months ago. I needed something for accurate drilling of holes but not something huge. I was attracted to it because it was in my meager price range at the time and it also worked as an oscillating spindle sander. It is a very small drill press with only 8 1/2" swing and a small spindle travel, but this is what I needed so I took a chance. I also got shop fox's 1", 1.5" and 2" x 4.5" sanding drum kit. I built a small, two drawer cabinet that fits on top of my Craftsman rolling tool box and there it sits. I have used it for two projects and I like how it works as both a drill and spindle sander. I had no issues drilling red oak with it, and the holes do not appear to ellipse at all. My main complaint is the worthless depth gauge. I didn't think it would be a problem when looking at it in the store (I think I was getting too excited about an addition to the shop). However, in application, the depth gauge sucks. It is the two nut design on a plastic? screw and the actual measurement gauge is attached to the spindle housing of the drill. It is difficult to get a straight edge tape measure into the space vertically to get an accurate measurement. I think I will look into getting a Wixey digital depth gauge and attach it like is shown in the latest issue of Shopsmith Magazine. That should solve my issue with this drill. I will say that the spindle sanding option is great. All I do is attach a belt in the belt housing area and it oscillates. They recommend removing the handle with a provided wrench for safety reasons. This is easy too. It worked like a champ for me sanding some curves on a quilt rack I made. It came with several inserts for the table so the sanding drums can extend through it with zero clearance. It also has integrated dust port on the table for a shop vac which is nice. Oh, one other complaint I have is the table height adjustment. It is a screw with a lever that you tighten in position you want. I would prefer the cranking lever to raise the work into place easier. I accidently pushed a work piece into the tip of a brad point bit one or twelve times. All in all I got what I paid for ($135 assembled). It is small and gives me two tools in one that take up little space. If I had more space or money I would have went with something else, but I like my little DP. It's big brother, while twice as expensive, does have the hand crank and considerably more size if anyone is interested in a similar DP.
:thumbsup::thumbsup: of 4 thumbs up.


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

You can add springs to help lift the table. The shaft type depth guage is the better version. Just not in plastic. If you find yourself drilling holes the same depth most of the time, make a few guage blocks for measuring.


----------



## joe r (Oct 29, 2009)

*Shop Fox drill press*

I have had the larger model for several years now and have been happy with it for woodworking. My only complaints are that I would prefer a chuck that would hold very small bits and the small sanding attachment belt will break easily. To explain about the chuck, it will not close tight enough to hold bits much smaller than 1/8 in.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I am looking at getting the bigger one. After several more months of use on this little one, I am fed up with the table not having a geared lift. I also find that the oscillation is so little it is almost not worth it as a feature. I am thinking of getting the bigger model because I do like the drill press, but I think in the end I may opt for a floor standing model if I can find the space. It is awfully convenient having it mounted on top of my rolling toolbox. I agree the oscillater belt is weak, but mine hasn't broke yet. When/if it does I think I will order about five replacements so I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## dgmunch (Jun 4, 2009)

*I did not like it AT ALL*

I just recently got rid of my little Shop Fox and I am now happy for it. It had 0 power. I put a basic 1/2 in. paddle bit to test it out on a piece of oak and the bit stopped. And yes, it was set on the lowest speed. I also tried the spindle sander and I could almost stop the drum with my bare hand. It didn't even sound like it was slipping. I rigged the press to operate with the top lid open and the belt wasn't slipping. It simply siezed. I shipped it back to grizzly and during shipping the switch broke. They claimed they couldn't find anything wrong with it and after fixing the switch shipped it back. AND, the switch broke again. I gave up and sold it at a yard sale 2 weeks ago for $25. I am a big Grizzly fan but I will not deal with the Shop Fox brand again.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

The longer I've had mine the more I don't like it. My power issues aren't as bad as yours. The only thing I've stopped is my circle cutter. The stroke is too small and it vibrates too much. I think it's not gonna last. It's gotten me by for now, but I think I shoulda saved up for a better one straight away.


----------

